# Java-Decompiler



## cmd_987656 (25. Apr 2011)

Hi,

ich suche einen guten Java-Decompiler. Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Atze (25. Apr 2011)

hab noch nicht häufig damit gearbeitet, glücklicherweise sind viele sinnvolle java anwendungen (zumindest hatte ich bisher meistens glück) open source, ansonsten will der autor vielleicht garnicht dass du sie ändern / weiterverwenden kannst. gibt imho nicht viele einsatzmöglichkeiten für sowas. falls doch, DJ habe ich mal ausprobiert, der war ganz ok. aber kostet.

DJ Java Decompiler - Download


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Apr 2011)

JD-GUI | Java Decompiler


----------



## scooterJava (28. Apr 2011)

@Atze:
Hey, auch ein Scheibenweltler ...
Stercus stercus stercus Moriturus Sum


----------



## Atze (28. Apr 2011)

scooterJava hat gesagt.:


> @Atze:
> Hey, auch ein Scheibenweltler ...
> Stercus stercus stercus Moriturus Sum



moin! ne, "scheibenwelt" sagt / sagte mir bis gerade nichts. hab aber mal gegoogelt, scheint interessant zu sein. aber viel zeit um romane zu lesen bleibt mir leider nich  ach ja, latein kann ich auch nich  hatte ich zwar 1-2 jahre, aber ist schon lang her und kaum was hängengeblieben. hab die signatur schändlich kopiert, da ich sie einerseits philosophisch sehr interessant finde und sie nebenbei auch irgendwie rekursion erklärt 

sorry @ alle anderen fürs offtopic gesülze


----------

